# Started on VSL#3 Probiotic!



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,I haven't used this site in a long, long time.I've tried a number of things over the years to treat my IBS, but have been a little limited due to a fear of taking medication (I have emetophobia, fear of vomit, so meds generally are a no-go for me!). Anyway, I have been thinking about trying probiotics for a long time, especially since, strangely enough, the only time I've ever been symptom free is when I have been on a course of antibiotics.So, I have begun VSL#3 today. Just had my first sachet, I mixed it with orange squash.. it tasted vile!! I am going to keep you all posted on my progress with this, and if anyone has any experience with VSL#3 or any other probiotcs, it would be great to hear from you Suzanne


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Well,I'm on day three, and yes it may be coincidence but I'm feeling pretty good.Mornings are usually my worst time, I'm generally out of action when I wake up for a couple of hours (The joys of D). But yesterday morning and this morning has been much less urgent.In fact, it's now 10.30am, I've been up for 3 hours and I still haven't felt the usual urge to 'go'. So, so far, so good!Obviously I'm not jumping for joy just yet, IBS is a funny creature and I'm well aware I may be having a 'good phase', but let's see how it goes


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Couldn't it be possible that you suffer from SIBO (Small intestine bacterial overgrowth)? Then you usually feel better when taking antibiotics. What do you think?


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Freud said:


> Couldn't it be possible that you suffer from SIBO (Small intestine bacterial overgrowth)? Then you usually feel better when taking antibiotics. What do you think?


Yes, I definitely believe that's what it is.. Unfortunately the two Dr's I've mentioned it to hadn't heard of it and tried to fob me off with antidepressants But yes, SIBO sounds like a definite, which is why I hope these probiotics will be good for that.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Yes, I definitely believe that's what it is.. Unfortunately the two Dr's I've mentioned it to hadn't heard of it and tried to fob me off with antidepressants But yes, SIBO sounds like a definite, which is why I hope these probiotics will be good for that.


That's a shame. There's some, hm, controversy around the probiotic question. I suggest reading this just to get two sides of the story:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Freud said:


> That's a shame. There's some, hm, controversy around the probiotic question. I suggest reading this just to get two sides of the story:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/


I know, I've read all that stuff. But, I'm adverse to the idea of being on antibiotics constantly (I've been on them in the past and it makes me well, but as soon as I stop I'm ill again). So probiotics are the way for me. Just as many people who say things work, will argue that they don't.You've got to just see for yourself


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its more like you could have microscopic inflammation as VSL3 is proven to help Colitis sufferers at different levels.That is of course if it isnt just a case of IBS being linked with inflammation,as I believe some cases are.BTW I have good effects with certain types of antibiotics too but do not have SIBO at all as proved by testing.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

jmc09 said:


> Its more like you could have microscopic inflammation as VSL3 is proven to help Colitis sufferers at different levels.That is of course if it isnt just a case of IBS being linked with inflammation,as I believe some cases are.BTW I have good effects with certain types of antibiotics too but do not have SIBO at all as proved by testing.


Microscopic inflammation? I had hospital tests which ruled out inflammation, is this something different that doesn't show up in tests?Have you tried any probiotics?SIBO was kind of my last 'hope' of it being something I could treat.I was always confused by the IBS label because my stomach is so random and doesn't respond to a lot of things that it's 'supposed' to. For example, the FODMAP diet.. that made me laugh before even trying it, it was almost like a list of things I KNEW my stomach couldn't handle. Just, odd things like that really.Plus, stress doesn't affect me.. and, yeah i'm rambling now


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Silent_Sounds said:


> I know, I've read all that stuff. But, I'm adverse to the idea of being on antibiotics constantly (I've been on them in the past and it makes me well, but as soon as I stop I'm ill again). So probiotics are the way for me. Just as many people who say things work, will argue that they don't.You've got to just see for yourself


Absolutely. I just wanted to inform you in case you didn't know. But if you feel that probiotics is the way to go, that is the way to go. I wish you good luck and hope they'll do good for you, cross my fingers for your recovery. Keep us posted!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Microscopic inflammation? I had hospital tests which ruled out inflammation, is this something different that doesn't show up in tests?Have you tried any probiotics?SIBO was kind of my last 'hope' of it being something I could treat.I was always confused by the IBS label because my stomach is so random and doesn't respond to a lot of things that it's 'supposed' to. For example, the FODMAP diet.. that made me laugh before even trying it, it was almost like a list of things I KNEW my stomach couldn't handle. Just, odd things like that really.Plus, stress doesn't affect me.. and, yeah i'm rambling now


There is a belief among some researchers and doctors that ibs produces inflammation at levels that some scientific equipment cannot see.I was originally diagnosed with colitis but it took 3 colonoscopies to identify the inflammation that was causing it.Subsequent colonoscopies have failed to find any more inflammation yet the symptoms havent really changed over the years and i reckon there is very very low grade inflammation going on.I have tried both sacchromyces boullardi and digestive advantage with no benefits to me at all but i am interested in the vsl3 except that its so flippin' expensive!


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, freud It is very expensive, jmc09. I have only bought 10 days' worth, but if it works, i'll buy it forever!


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Well,I'm on day three, and yes it may be coincidence but I'm feeling pretty good.Mornings are usually my worst time, I'm generally out of action when I wake up for a couple of hours (The joys of D). But yesterday morning and this morning has been much less urgent.In fact, it's now 10.30am, I've been up for 3 hours and I still haven't felt the usual urge to 'go'. So, so far, so good!Obviously I'm not jumping for joy just yet, IBS is a funny creature and I'm well aware I may be having a 'good phase', but let's see how it goes


I'd love some feedback on VLS#3. It seems to be used a lot by people on this site. Same with Floraster. My doc told me to take Align. Handed me some samples that I'm sure were provided by the maker of the product. Not sure he recommends it because its good, or because he gets free samples. Am considering changing. So what is so good about VLS#3. And does it really taste that bad. Thanks all.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

rudibear said:


> I'd love some feedback on VLS#3. It seems to be used a lot by people on this site. Same with Floraster. My doc told me to take Align. Handed me some samples that I'm sure were provided by the maker of the product. Not sure he recommends it because its good, or because he gets free samples. Am considering changing. So what is so good about VLS#3. And does it really taste that bad. Thanks all.


It tastes absolutely horrible!!







But I'm going to try it sprinkled on a yogurt tomorrow, instead of in my orange squash. See if it helps.I can't really say whether it's working for me yet, but I've had a great week IBS-wise!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

How is this going,still ok?


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, definitely. I'm still not at the stage where I'd feel comfortable reccomending it, purely because It's only been 6 days, it could still be coincidence. But I've ordered more of the probiotic! Also, mixed with yogurt, you can't even taste it


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Good for you,I'm pleased to hear it.







Keep us updated regularly.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, that didn't last long. I am on day 10 and the last couple of days have been pretty bad. Much worse D than my usual







Probably took my last sachet today, will have to try something else! I'm thinking 'Allign'.


----------



## LisaW (Jun 10, 2010)

i've had great luck with HMF Replete Probiotic Supplement. Take 1/4 tsp with every meal on my food. Tastes sweet. I have IBS D with some C.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Well, that didn't last long. I am on day 10 and the last couple of days have been pretty bad. Much worse D than my usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a shame but 10 days of good bowel movement sounds a good return.Are you sure it couldnt have been linked to something you ate or drank or a bit of a bug or medical problem?If I go past 3 or 4 days with a product then its usually working at some level.How about giving it a rest then trying again to see if it was the VSL#?If you can afford to of course!


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

I've ordered some Align instead. I haven't taken any VSL#3 today.. I can't handle being that unwell anymore. But, I am definitely intrigued to try more probiotics!


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting that you too improved on antiobiotics, same here! Am trying VSL after my gastroenterologist suggested giving it a go.... day four and its getting worse and worse. First day was great! Sounds like all my symptoms are the same as yours and its definately some sort of SIBO. Have had Hydrogen breath test (they do it at Hereford hosp if you can get a referal - I see you're in Shrops) but that was negative. Now waiting for a Sehcat scan..... Sarah


----------



## tweediepie7 (Aug 4, 2013)

How's everyone getting on? It's been a while since you posted....any joy with long term use of a particular probiotic?


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

tweediepie7 said:


> How's everyone getting on? It's been a while since you posted....any joy with long term use of a particular probiotic?


Bumping because I'd like to know too.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Suzanne,

I'm sorry to hear you are having these difficulties.

I also suffered with IBS. I also tried many types of probiotics. Almost all did not give much help. A probiotic drink called Kombachu seemed to give a small amount of help, but no lasting affects. I had also read that VSL#3 was thought to offer some help.

Then one day during my research, I read where a noted Gastroenterologist said that "probioitcs do not attach to the intestinal wall, they only give a temporary releif at best". So, right then and there I gave up on probiotics pretty much.

I really had a strong desire to get my life back, to be normal, to eat anything again, and to have normal bowel movements. I mean I really wanted this badly.

Is this you also Suzanne ?


----------

